# Feeding copperbanded butterflies



## WateraDrop (Nov 16, 2008)

So for the past 3 months, my copperbanded butterfly has been happily eating anything I put into the tank including frozen bloodworms, rotifer and brine shrimpies. These last two weeks, she hasn't been eating as much and I'm wondering if she might have become bored of the food I've been giving her. What do you guys feed your copperbands? I have this food from UnderTheC as well that I'll try once I can find it in the freezer lol.


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

check water parameters, it could be shocked or stressed due to .... 
I hear ppl using blackworms with great success as well.


----------

